# Leaving trailer in?



## Truckmechanic (Jun 23, 2010)

I found a new spot to fish a d have to put my boat in somewhere were there us not a ramp. Well when I came back in today people had hoogged the while place and I like to never got my boat back out. If I back in and leave my trailer somewhat in the wAter do you think it would hurt anything? I'm thinking may not be the best idea to leave to hubs submerged but if I pull it out they will make it a fishing seat.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 23, 2010)

I personally wouldn't.

That's like taking your bearings and just pitching them into the lake for a few hours at a time.

Sorry, but I did get a little bit of a chuckle out of the "hog it all before they do" solution. :lol:


----------



## redbug (Jun 23, 2010)

so if you pull your trailer out of the water they will sit on your trailer?
you are launching in a place that doesn't have ramp? In Pa that would not be allowed. 
I wouldn't leave my traier submerged for that long it is just asking fr trouble


----------



## po1 (Jun 24, 2010)

I put in under the same conditions several times a month. After launching the boat I'll pull the trailer out and park length wise along the lake right next to the water. This way they have no way to without getting wet to block me out from recovering my boat. This still gives the bank fishermen plenty of places to choose from. Even if they are fishing close to the truck and trailer this has always given me enough room to recover the boat.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 24, 2010)

I wouldn't do that - not good for the hubs/bearings at all. Also, some disgruntled anglers/boaters may vandalize your trailer and/or truck.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 24, 2010)

po1 said:


> I put in under the same conditions several times a month. After launching the boat I'll pull the trailer out and park length wise along the lake right next to the water. This way they have no way to without getting wet to block me out from recovering my boat. This still gives the bank fishermen plenty of places to choose from. Even if they are fishing close to the truck and trailer this has always given me enough room to recover the boat.



How about pulling straight forward enough to get your trailer out of the water?

Guys that do what you describe around here come back to find their trailer jack knifed either off in the water or straight up the bank because they were blocking access to launch and taking up 2 to 3 more parking spots. :wink:


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't want to block the while place. I was just looking for a way to keep enough room for me to get out. I probably just won't go back and it is too far of a run just to fish for a little while.


----------



## clarkbre (Jun 24, 2010)

Truckmechanic said:


> I don't want to block the while place. I was just looking for a way to keep enough room for me to get out. I probably just won't go back and it is too far of a run just to fish for a little while.



Cones and "crime scene" tape seem like the most logical approach here :lol:


----------



## Gunner (Jun 24, 2010)

Cones and "crime scene" tape seem like the most logical approach here :lol:[/quote]

you think that will really stop a fisherman?


----------



## clarkbre (Jun 24, 2010)

Gunner said:


> you think that will really stop a fisherman?



Very true. I've re-thunk my approach. Leave the trailer and truck just pulled out of the water and tie a skunk to it. That will keep those pesky shore fishermen away.


----------



## perchin (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm confused.... you can't ask them to get the h*ll out of the way for 2 minutes? I don't even ask when this is the case at sixth lake by my house. I just cruise right into shore, walk around them, go get the rig and start backing up...... funny, I have never had one person even think about not getting out of the way :twisted:


----------

